# My First Aquarium



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

Hye This Is About My First 14.3 Gallon Aquarium. Im Build This Aquarium From My Own Inspiration. My 14.3 Gallon Aquarium With Red Lobster, Albino Bichir, Albino Pangasius Catfish, Small Livebearing Aquarium Fish. I Just Upload The Video At My Blog. I would like to invite you all see the video of my first aquarium at my blog. Ariffsyah The Blogger: My First Aquarium . Hope you all can leave any comment or suggestion. Thank You.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Looking good.


Thank You... Any Suggestion For Me?


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

My only reply is..I hope for the sake of that Bichir you have a bigger tank waiting for him...more than likely is a Senegal Bichir and it'll rapidly grow to about 10 inches and continue to a potential 18".....Which is why I sadly have to return mine to petsmart.....

Also when he's big enough your little "live bearers" will just be food......

Other than that advice looks good mate!!!!


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

lefty31 said:


> My only reply is..I hope for the sake of that Bichir you have a bigger tank waiting for him...more than likely is a Senegal Bichir and it'll rapidly grow to about 10 inches and continue to a potential 18".....Which is why I sadly have to return mine to petsmart.....
> 
> Also when he's big enough your little "live bearers" will just be food......
> 
> Other than that advice looks good mate!!!!


Thanks For The Reply And Comment Lefty31, How long my bichir took to grow up more than 10 inches? And What is the good tank mate for the bichir species? How about my currently tank habitat and environment? Cause im really don't know the actually habitat and environment for the bichir species. Can you tell me by your experience and knowledge.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I am no expert I promise you! 

Here's a link to give you a general background on the Bichir (Polypterid sp.).

Polypterids an introduction and primer 3.0 - MonsterFishKeepers.com

that thing is PACKED full of data!

As far as tank mates for a 55G I was planning on doing I was going to do 3-4 Clown loaches (good sized so they don't become $10 feeders) a single Salvini and 3-4 Silver dollars to give some upper movement. Bichirs don't particularly NEED their home environment to thrive in captivity. If you get say at 75G tank I was told I could get a Black Ghost Knife plus the above to give me a couple oddballs. So many finish are compatible with Bichirs its just a matter of making sure they don't easily fit in the Bichirs mouth because this is potential food....


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

lefty31 said:


> Well I am no expert I promise you!
> 
> Here's a link to give you a general background on the Bichir (Polypterid sp.).
> 
> ...


Thank You lefty31 this is very helpful.. When the bichirs grow up i must change their home. so far i didn't see any changing size since 3 month ago. maybe the food is not helpful for my bichirs growing up.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice and welcome to the Forum and to the hobby .


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

What are you feeding the bichir? When young I've been told frozen blood worms is a very good option to feed them and get their growth rate going....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

brimac40 said:


> Very nice and welcome to the Forum and to the hobby .


Thank You Brimac. I love my new hobby. My favourite fish is from albino, cause i really like the white theme aquarium


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

lefty31 said:


> What are you feeding the bichir? When young I've been told frozen blood worms is a very good option to feed them and get their growth rate going....


im just give a pallet. and the small food. later i go to aquarium shop to buy the frozen blood worms


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Nice looking tank.


thank jrman.. im still new in aquarium :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ariffsyah said:


> Thank You Brimac. I love my new hobby. My favourite fish is from albino, cause i really like the white theme aquarium


You are very welcome . The white looks nice .


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

brimac40 said:


> You are very welcome . The white looks nice .


yes right white is nice. but hard to care the sand colour. when you look at my sand the colour are look dirty.


----------

